# Bacterial infections???



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

My school of 8 dwarf neon rainbows is doing well, except for one. It appears to have a cut on the side on the side of his body








Is it a bacterial infection? What should I medicate it with? What should I do? Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kolegrundy92 (May 9, 2016)

Very common as I have also found with my fish. I beleive it's an internal parasite. I've tried all sorts of treatments on them and they just kept growing. If it's the same thing it will start to look like a pimple after a while. I sold all mine off and focused on another fish. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

You could try Metro.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Chloroquine phosphate


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for all the help guys, but could you help identify what it is? Also any medecine that can be purchased at a big box store?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kolegrundy92 (May 9, 2016)

Thanks Charlie I will try that from now on aswell

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Show them the picture at the store and they will tell you what they got


----------



## dave pauls (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks like the starts of Microbacterium. Its very common in rainbowfish. Especially praecox. More so in commercially raised strains. Usually it is a sign of something being off in the aquarium like too high nitrates... But it is not curable and will eventually kill the fish. Try treating as others suggested but if it doesn't clear up you should humanely euthanize the fish. The open sores shed the little critters into the water to infect the other fish. 
If you keep the tank very clean and do weekly 50% water changes you shouldn't ever see it, but with these comercial praecox it can be very hard to avoid. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------

